# GLS Racing Dec. 20 @ Oak Forest Raceway



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

I will have a race on Sunday, Dec. 20th at Oak Forest Raceway. Doors open at 11 AM with racing starting at 12:30. We will race Skinny, Fat & Indy. We can run a IROC Race or a M-Chassis if there is interest.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

We be in


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I may be able to make that


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am in.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there so will john schroder:wave:


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Bump


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Not gonna make this one. I have my company X-mas party tonight and I got a hotel room so I wouldn't have to drive home drunk. Sorry guys. : (


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Race Results*

Oak Forest Raceway Race Results from December 20, 2015

GLS Skinny Tire
1.	Al DeYoung 88 laps
2.	Rick Brown 88 laps
3.	Wrangler 88 laps
4.	John Schroeder 84 laps
5.	Pat Cole 84 laps
6.	Darrell Swisher 83 laps
7.	Jeff Parker 81 laps
8.	Dennis Holas 80 laps
9.	Bill Sebenik 73 laps
10.	Verb 73 laps
11.	Richard Scott 72 laps
12.	Mike Wilson 68 laps

GLS Fat Tire
1.	Al DeYoung 107 laps
2.	Rick Brown 106 laps
3.	John Schroeder 105 laps
4.	Wrangler 105 laps
5.	Pat Cole 103 laps
6.	Darrell Swisher 102 laps
7.	Jeff Parker 102 laps
8.	Dennis Holas 99 laps
9.	Richard Scott 91 lap
10.	Verb 184 laps
11.	Mike Wilson 77 laps
12.	Bill Sebenik 49 laps


GLS Indy
1.	Al DeYoung 92 laps
2.	Pat Cole 89 laps
3.	Wrangler 89 laps
4.	John Schroeder 105 laps
5.	Verb 88 laps
6.	Jeff Parker 88 laps
7.	Rick Brown 86 laps
8.	Dennis Holas 79 laps
9.	Darrell Swisher 77 laps
10.	Richard Scott 77 lap
11.	Mike Wilson 75 laps
12.	Bill Sebenik 71 laps

A big thank you to everyone who attended today


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for hosting. There were some great battles on the track!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Fun track and great lunch THANKS!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Awesome time or sure...now if i can just snag Ajd's mustang without him noticing lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the warning. I will put my most ferocious rabbit on guard


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

adt alarm rabbit lol.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

ajd350 said:


> Thanks for the warning. I will put my most ferocious rabbit on guard


ive seen the Holy Grail..im officially scared!!

Seriously Al that car is flat out awesome


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Seriously Al that car is flat out awesome[/QUOTE]

Hey Al;

Are you racing that 6 ohm grey lam car again? Or are you racing one of my cars? 

Tom


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Funny you should say that. A few years ago I inadvertently (really!) put a 6 ohm wild ones arm in my first skinny car. Ran it for a few races before I noticed it. My building skills were so bad at the time it still wasn't fast...LOL


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

ajd350 said:


> Funny you should say that. A few years ago I inadvertently (really!) put a 6 ohm wild ones arm in my first skinny car. Ran it for a few races before I noticed it. My building skills were so bad at the time it still wasn't fast...LOL


That's funny!  Your building skills have progressed mightily since then. I did something similar with a MT arm 15 ohm, and didn't realize it either. That car was fast enough to be called a "Good Handling" car. :freak:

Tom


----------

